# Lancashire & National Sea Training School



## DEREK D (Nov 26, 2006)

Is there anyone who went to the Lancs & Nat. out there, It was on Ullswater till 1945 then amalgamated with the Indefatigable, I seem to be the only old boy left.
Regards Derek


----------

